# Marbella 2014



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all

Im planning on travelling easterly along the southern Spanish coast and possibly getting small jobs on the way. I was looking to at starting in Marbella, Could anyone give me advice on the job situation there around March/April time? Also is the price of living there higher than the rest of Spain? as depicted on reality shows such as The Only Way Is Essex.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bertie.sledger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im planning on travelling easterly along the southern Spanish coast and possibly getting small jobs on the way. I was looking to at starting in Marbella, Could anyone give me advice on the job situation there around March/April time? Also is the price of living there higher than the rest of Spain? as depicted on reality shows such as The Only Way Is Essex.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


 Jobs now require a contract and for you to be a resident. That said, there are few jobs around, casual or otherwise and its still very much "not what you know, but who". And yes, prices are quite high in Marbella. Things get cheaper inland, as they get less touristy

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bertie.sledger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im planning on travelling easterly along the southern Spanish coast and possibly getting small jobs on the way. I was looking to at starting in Marbella, Could anyone give me advice on the job situation there around March/April time? Also is the price of living there higher than the rest of Spain? as depicted on reality shows such as The Only Way Is Essex.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


1. Ignore what you see on TV, most of it is either a glossy take on reality (i.e. grossly wrong) at best, or wildly inaccurate (i.e. grossly wrong) at worst
2. If you are going to be here more than 90 days you will have to register as a resident and to do that you will have to show an income into a Spanish bank account, the amount varies according to area but is of the order of €650 per month per person. They may also require you to have capital (also in a Spanish Bank account) of approx €6000 per person.
3. You will also have to show that you have healthcare coverage. The UK govt. in their wonderful wisdom/stupidity has decided that from 1st April 2014 Form S1 (which gives you healthcare paid for by UK) will no longer be issued to other than OAPs. So you will either have to get your form and register as a resident *before* 1st April or take out private healthcare insurance.
4. Job situation is likely to be nil. There is very high unemployment in Spain and employers are likely to give any jobs they have to a Spaniard. With regard to working on your own account, you will have to pay "autonomo" that is the Spanish Social security which as self-employed is a fixed sum irrespective of whether you earn lots or earn nothing - this is normally about €265 per month although for certain age groups and if you satisfy other conditions this may be reduced. On top of this, you will the be classed as tax resident (because you are working) and be liable to pay Spanish income tax on your worldwide earnings although there is some allowance for earnings taxed elsewhere.

Sorry for the gloom and doom, but you did ask.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bertie.sledger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im planning on travelling easterly along the southern Spanish coast and possibly getting small jobs on the way. I was looking to at starting in Marbella, Could anyone give me advice on the job situation there around March/April time? Also is the price of living there higher than the rest of Spain? as depicted on reality shows such as The Only Way Is Essex.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


I live within a short drive of Marbella, the reputation of which town has been lowered by the TOWIE crew. If that is 'reality' tv then the rest of us are living in fantasy land!!

Unemployment in this area is running at 34% plus and there is huge competition for jobs amongst local Spanish people and jobless British immigrants living here. Wages are low and hours are long.

As has been pointed out, the days of coming over and easily picking up casual work are long gone. Work 'on the black' may be available but it is illegal and the police are cracking down hard, as a previous poster on this thread found to her cost earlier this year.

Tv is just that...pictures on a screen and some rather unappetising ones of Brits in some parts of Spain. The reality is harsh and gritty.
Best to plan for a holiday.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter also lives near Marbella. She is fully qualified in her field, in her early twenties and fully bilingual. By bilingual I mean that neither nationality realises that she is not a native speaker of their language. She can therefore apply for 'Spanish' and 'English' jobs or both. She has had around two weeks' work this year. Youth unemployment in Spain as of September 2013 was 56·5%. If people who can speak both languages, have valid qualifications, have lived here for most of their lives and understand the (complicated) system cannot find work, one would have to have spectacular skills to find a string of jobs, let alone one!


----------

